# Interested in Stihl Kombi system



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm interested in a Kombi system for ability to edge, trim shrubs, and pole saw attachment. It would probably have the edger head on it most of the time. For those that have used this system:

1. Which stihl number/model would you recommend?

2. Do you recommend this over simply owning a dedicated edger, dedicated shrub trimmer, dedicated pole saw?

3. Is swapping the attachments simple or a pain?

Thanks


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Have owned my Kombi unit for 3 years. Overall, I think it's a great unit. I have the rotary scissors, straight shaft edger, strait shaft trimmer, and a brush clearing knife.

1. If you'll be pole trimming, you probably want to stick to the higher range of output. I have a KM111 and have never had an issue with too little power. I plan to add a pole trimmer in the future and this is the power minimum the dealer recommended.

2. I only have a Kombi so no input here.

3. Very simple to change attachments. The receiver and clamping system can get bound up if you're in a hurry and don't mate things properly, but hasn't happened often for me. If you're rough, you can deform the plastic receptacles but they're cheap and easy to replace.

I think it's a great product and it saves a ton of space in the garage. I have my power head and attachments all nicely organized on a slat wall.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

_Note: I assume you mean Stihl's Kombi system but acknowledge that you might be asking about all such systems in general._

You can't go wrong with the Stihl Kombi system (if going for an attachment setup). Attachment and powerhead quality are top-shelf, attachment variety is unmatched, with the option run all attachments with either gas and/or electric powerheads. Parts are easily available for the attachments too.

I'll call attention to the fact that there is no weight difference among the KM91, KM111, and the KM131 and only a very superficial difference in price.  If you aren't picking the KM56 or the KM94, I'd go KM131.

Do you ever want to run the bed redefiner? Cultivator? Ground engaging attachments have much greater productivity with more power on tap. Or perhaps you are not excited about gas at all, the KMA130/135 is out there too. Pricey option if you consider the cost of batteries and the charger (all sold separately of course). But once you're in, you're in. The only thing holding me back (personally) really is the price, as I wanted to go electric.

As far as split-boom attachment systems vs dedicated tools, that's an open debate and certainly no black/white answer. Handheld hedge trimmers have not been entirely replaced by pole-style units but your shrubs may not make a great case for one or the other. Telescoping polesaws certainly have advantages over fixed length or even modular units, but usually in a professional setting vs DIY. Most attachment systems make swapping tools pretty painless. But some find just act of having to swap annoying. In systems where the powerheads are pretty affordable, some go with having 2 powerheads, or a dedicated tool that is frequently used and leave the Kombi unit setup with the most used attachment. With gas power, engine storage is another issue you might consider. Multiple attachments running on one powerhead keep fuel moving and that's a much better situation for reliability than have a dedicated polesaw or hedge trimmer that only gets used 2x year.

Check this thread out too: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31593


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll echo everything @MasterMech just said. I mentioned this in the other thread, but I'm one of those that prefers having dedicated powerheads for trimming and edging so I don't have to switch attachments every time I mow - but in my case both of those are Kombi/Quick Attach style. For a homeowner it's hard to beat the versatility for occasional use tools.

And a big +1 on going with the KM131 if it fits in your budget. Once I saw there was no weight difference it was a no brainer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'll echo everything @MasterMech just said. I mentioned this in the other thread, but I'm one of those that prefers having dedicated powerheads for trimming and edging so I don't have to switch attachments every time I mow - but in my case both of those are Kombi/Quick Attach style. For a homeowner it's hard to beat the versatility for occasional use tools.
> 
> And a big +1 on going with the KM131 if it fits in your budget. Once I saw there was no weight difference it was a no brainer.


Ok, so how big of an OPE nerd am I? :nod: 

Model - DryWt / Power @ RPM/ Max RPM (Random MSRP pulled from internet, grain of salt applied)

KM56R - 9.5lbs / 1.1bhp @ 8500 / 10000, $199

KM94R - 8.8lbs / 1.2bhp @ 8500 / 9800, $339

KM91R - 9.7lbs / 1.3bhp @ 7000 / 9500, $329
KM111R - 9.7lbs / 1.4bhp @ 7500 / 9500, $379
KM131R - 9.7lbs / 1.9bhp @ 8500 / 9500, $399

I think if I was doing nothing other than strimming, edging, hedging, and a little polesaw work, I'd be tempted to go with the KM94R. As soon as the work gets heavier than that though, I want the KM131 for sure. Look at where the power is on the RPM band too. I would love to see torque curves on these as it may answer why the KM91R and KM111R exist. That would be an interesting question to ask the Stihl engineering team.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the Stihl Kombi System and I highly recommend it.

I have the Stihl KM130R and have had it for over 10 years now and have never had an issue with it. I have the straight edger/straight trimmer/Power Rotary Scissors and the Power Sweep.

The tools take less than a minute to swap out and are less expensive since you aren't buying the power head. I think it allows you to try more things since they aren't cost prohibitive.

I would recommend getting the most powerful head you can afford so you won't have any regrets down the road.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I currently have a Stihl trimmer and two Red Max trimmers. I think the build quality of RedMax is better and that's why I recently bought the 26cc powerhead. Lots of torque to run the aggressive dethatcher.

I have two dedicated trimmers and the third can be a stick edger, rotary shear or a dethatcher.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

I would highly recommend, but also echo getting the most powerful head you can. I have dedicated stihl string trimmer and edger, now I just need to sell them since adding the kombi trimmer and edger heads.

I for one dont mind putting different heads in my cart, go out and do one job, switch heads, and continue. I prefer it to taking multiple dedicated machines, plus mixed fuel always sitting around in heads.

Also have one extension that I use with the mini chainsaw pruner and hedge trimmer blades to get way up on arborvitae, or cut limbs. If you do this, dont plan on doing it for extended periods, it is heavy as all hell but keeps me off a ladder, which I like.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

As a follow-up, you may want to ask your dealer about their opinion on power head reliability for the specific models. My dealer mentioned the 130's being more problematic in his opinion. I have no idea why this would be, and is more than likely probably an isolated experience. Regardless, would not hurt to ask for reassurance.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies! A lot of good info in here!


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Definitely worth it. Go for the 131 if it's in your budget. It's worth the couple extra dollars. It's very easy to change out the attachments.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I have the 131r. It is a beast and does what I need doing. I use it for edging, bed redefining, shrub pruning, blowing, and line trimming. It has been 100% reliable.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

BrainBailey said:


> As a follow-up, you may want to ask your dealer about their opinion on power head reliability for the specific models. My dealer mentioned the 130's being more problematic in his opinion. I have no idea why this would be, and is more than likely probably an isolated experience. Regardless, would not hurt to ask for reassurance.


I have heard that about the 130s as well, but not the 131. I have a friend who bought a 130 and so far so good, but he tends to take extremely good care of his equipment too.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm also in the market I guess, I sure do like their stuff and when my husky dies, will replace.

I take care of my stuff to the point of using good clean fuel. Past that- nah. 
,


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have the KM 131R system. Weed eater, paddle broom and adjustable hedge trimmer. Changing attachments takes 30 seconds. No need to worry about power or lack there of. I'll be picking up both the pole saw and mini roto-tiller probably at some point.
At 13Kft2 of lawn, I don't honestly think you have enough property to justify any individual tools over a Kombi style system. If you were in a situation like Ware with 3 miles of concrete it might be a different story, but a KM131R for a homowener with an average size yard (for you city folks) is an investment to last a lifetime IMO.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Just a heads up, but when I got mine buying a 6-pack of the Stihl HP Ultra 2-cycle oil doubled my warranty. Check with your dealer to see if they're still doing that.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

I love my KM110. Had it for about 8 years with literally no maintenance whatsoever. I do use the Stihl canned gas in it however. I have the straight trimmer, straight edger, blower and hedge trimmer. Used 1-2 times weekly, swapping heads takes < 30 seconds. Whenever this one dies I'm definitely buying another Kombi, possibly the electric.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'll echo everything @MasterMech just said. I mentioned this in the other thread, but I'm one of those that prefers having dedicated powerheads for trimming and edging so I don't have to switch attachments every time I mow - but in my case both of those are Kombi/Quick Attach style. For a homeowner it's hard to beat the versatility for occasional use tools.
> ...


I'm wondering if we're seeing some engineering trickery ala Mercury with different size air flow inlets to use the same motor for the 75, 90 and 125 at different price points. Something simple like jet size or air inlet restrictor plates has to be the answer here IMO to account for differing power levels at the same weight to simply fill the price range.

In the words of a great Uncle we all know and love, "Marketing Wankateering at it's finest."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They spec different displacements:

KM91R - 1.73 cu in
KM111R - 1.9 cu in
KM131R - 2.2 cu in


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> They spec different displacements:
> 
> KM91R - 1.73 cu in
> KM111R - 1.9 cu in
> KM131R - 2.2 cu in


You can accomplish that a number of ways with the same motor, could even be a difference in cylinder bore, from the same base block.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No doubt. All I was saying is it is more than "something simple like jet size or air inlet restrictor plates".

The increase in power is somewhat proportional to the increase in engine displacement.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Amoo316 I think these are safe from Uncle Bumble un-boxings for now. :lol: The KM56, KM 94, and the KM91/111/131 are unique engine designs. (KM56 is traditional two-stroke with either exhaust re-burn/transfer port pre-charging or catalyst, maybe both. KM94R Stratified charge 2-stroke, and KM91/111/131 are hybrid 4-Mix engine.) The trio of 4-Mix units are all different displacements and I'm guessing there's a cam profile difference just based on where the power peaks. If I was right on that, the cam should have a different part number for each model.

Updating to add engine disp:

Model - DryWt / Disp /Power @ RPM/ Max RPM (Random MSRP pulled from internet, grain of salt applied)

KM56R - 9.5lbs / 27.2cc /1.1bhp @ 8500 / 10000, $199

KM94R - 8.8lbs / 24.1cc / 1.2bhp @ 8500 / 9800, $339

KM91R - 9.7lbs / 28.4cc / 1.3bhp @ 7000 / 9500, $329
KM111R - 9.7lbs / 31.4cc / 1.4bhp @ 7500 / 9500, $379
KM131R - 9.7lbs / 36.3cc / 1.9bhp @ 8500 / 9500, $399

FYI - Around the turn of the millennium - Briggs was really good for installing an undersized carb or flat out just limiting the throttle valve opening (never achieving 100%) on identical long-blocks. Was very prevalent on 8 & 10HP Little Wonder OptiMax wheel blowers with the OHV I/C Briggs option. The blower wheel was different to match the load to the engine rating but you could swap engines at will as long as you had/created a 10HP throttle shaft as that was the ONLY difference. Kohler Command Twins typically had two models for a given displacement as well. Usually 2HP in-between and the carb was the primary difference. This is overshadowed by the "adhesive engineering" that was rampant at the time as well (remember 7HP OHV Briggs on Craftsman 21" walks? :bd. But it was not unusual at all for me to order replacement carbs for the higher rating as long as it didn't create a problem with the equipment application.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I dunno @MasterMech the more numbers you post the more suspect it seems. At the end of the day all 3 units have the same weight (91, 111, and 131). Obviously without a 91 and a 131 in hand there really is no way to tell, but you don't have a lot of ounces to spare with multiple component changes and still achieve the same weight.

All I'm saying is it's really hard to hit the same exact number 3 different times with major changes. I'd still lean more towards jetting and air flow then anything but at the end of the day who knows.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> I dunno @MasterMech the more numbers you post the more suspect it seems. At the end of the day all 3 units have the same weight (91, 111, and 131). Obviously without a 91 and a 131 in hand there really is no way to tell, but you don't have a lot of ounces to spare with multiple component changes and still achieve the same weight.
> 
> All I'm saying is it's really hard to hit the same exact number 3 different times with major changes. I'd still lean more towards jetting and air flow then anything but at the end of the day who knows.


I wouldn't overthink it. I would say it's just as likely that their published weights are incorrect.

Curious, I dumped the fuel out of my new KM131R powerhead and it weighed right at 10.5 lbs on my trusty Escali. Questioning the reading, I took it upstairs and put it on my shipping scale and it read the same - within about a half an ounce. So there's that.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

That actually makes way more sense then anything @Ware . I had this thought originally when I saw the weights, but was like, "no way they would advertise the weights improperly since a selling point of the 131 over the 130 was the weight reduction.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> I dunno @MasterMech the more numbers you post the more suspect it seems. At the end of the day all 3 units have the same weight (91, 111, and 131). Obviously without a 91 and a 131 in hand there really is no way to tell, but you don't have a lot of ounces to spare with multiple component changes and still achieve the same weight.
> 
> All I'm saying is it's really hard to hit the same exact number 3 different times with major changes. I'd still lean more towards jetting and air flow then anything but at the end of the day who knows.


There's a clear displacement difference, unlike the Briggs and Kohler examples I referenced where often the ONLY difference is the carb or in some examples, just the throttle shaft. All three 4-Mix units are 25mm stroke, with the bore size varying, 38mm, 40mm, 43mm. I would guess that the cam lobe (there's only 1 in these!) and perhaps valve sizes differ in addition to the obvious cylinder and piston differences, just because of the listed power peaks. Doing a BOLTR style tear-down, and getting out degree wheels and timing lights to reverse engineer the engine specs would be expensive, and fun (for me), but I fear few would find it very interesting. Keep in mind that these are German designs and they optimize _everything_. There are clues in the dedicated tools where the smaller 28cc 4-Mix doesn't make an appearance (HT pole pruners), is dominated by a superior engine for the application (HL pole hedgers are primarily the 94 engine), or the largest 36cc engine is absent presumably for being inefficient and overkill. (No FC131 edgers, no HL131 hedgers.)

@Ware nailed it, and in the chainsaw world, (There are entire threads dedicated to real-world powerhead weights, wet and dry, and for every variation) far less attention is given to trimmers/kombi units) we have found the written weight specs to be close, but seldom exact with quite a bit of freedom in defining what consitutes dry weight of just the powerhead. Does that include the clutch cover? :roll: There are several examples of saws (Mid-tier Stihls especially) where the unit is the same design, just incremental changes to the engine displacement and perhaps a different carburetor size. These units are also advertised at the same weights, although in real life, they may vary by an ounce or three between the sibling models.

I'll hypothesize that our German OPE engineer friends refused to not allow the optimal engine and tool combination in the Kombi line by only manufacturing one or two professional-grade engine options and decided to simply let the user make technically sub-optimal choices if they preferred. After all, this is North America and we'll drive the 4x4 6+ liter V8 to work everyday just so we can avoid a delivery fee at the appliance store. :lol: Perhaps the cost of assembling and logistics for the two additional skus (for the KM91R and the KM111R) wasn't significant enough to risk the loss of sales.


----------

